# Bitte um wirklich schnelle Hilfe...

## The-Osiris

...

Mein System steht jetzt seit 1 Woche! Ich will gentoo laufen haben!

Mein System:

Athlon XP 2600+

Epox 8RDA3i glaub ich nforce2 audio und net

ATI 7500 built by ATI

Soundblaster Live 5.1

Ich brauch einen Kernel der funktioniert plus die richtigen "treiber" und/oder "einstellungen" für Xfce4 oder/und openbox

bin anfänger bitte helfts ma! ich hab scho a ganze kernelconf bekommen aber die scheint auch nicht zu funktionieren!

----------

## Sas

Tut mir leid, das ist sicher nicht das, was du hören wolltest, aber ich glaube, du möchtest dir eine andere Distribution suchen.

----------

## Ragin

Die Frage nach einem funktionierenden Kernel beginnt bereits dabei, welchen Kernel du verwenden möchtest. Es gibt eine Menge Patchsets für den eigentlichen Kernel, die alle Ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben. Eine Auflistung mit Erklärung dazu findest du unter:

http://gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-kernel.xml

Ansonsten findest du auch unter http://gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7 eine Anleitung was du machen musst um einen lauffähigen Kernel zu bekommen.

Wenn du dich nicht mit den technischen Details auseinander setzen möchtest kannst du auch genkernel benutzen. Unter obigen Link findest du unter dem Punkt "7.d. Alternativ: Benutzung von Genkernel" eine entsprechende Anleitung.

Um XFCE oder andere WMs zum laufen zu bringen musst du auf jeden Fall erst einmal X konfigurieren. Rufe dazu einfach als root /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86cfg oder /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config auf.

Falls noch nicht gemacht kannst du auch per 

```

emerge ati-drivers at-drivers-extra

```

die ATI-Treiber und die Extra Programme installieren. xf86cfg/xf86config musst du dann nicht benutzten, sondern kannst auch gleich fglrxconfig benutzen. Das ist dann das Originale ATI-X-Konfigurationsprogramm.

Vergiss nicht

```

opengl-update ati

```

einzugeben, damit die OpenGL Features zur Verfügung stehen und deine Grafikkarte korrekt von X akzeptiert wird.

http://gentoo.de/doc/de/ati-faq.xml

Ansonsten findest du auf http://www.gentoo.de und im Forum genügend Hinweise und Anleitungen für Probleme.

Alles wird dir hier auch nicht jeder "vorkauen".

----------

## ian!

Abgesplittet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=171743

Hier bitte nur noch zum Topic schreiben.

----------

